# Ludwigia white



## KZB (Jan 3, 2018)

Hello Everyone, I am having some issues with Ludwigia White. All new growth is nice and white, everything below the first inch or so ends up covered with green algae. My water parameters and par are in my journal. Does anyone have some pointers for me as for how to grow this plant properly. Btw Ludwigia white is the only plant doing this.


----------



## Maryland Guppy (Dec 6, 2014)

KZB said:


> Btw Ludwigia white is the only plant doing this.


Is this plant your newest acquisition?
What substrate was it grown in?
All other plants have been established for a while?


----------



## KZB (Jan 3, 2018)

I had ludwigia white maybe 3 months now. I had some of other plants for some time now. And few around the same time I got the ludwigia white. All the other plants seem ok. My substrate is eco complete


----------



## Maryland Guppy (Dec 6, 2014)

Just thinking out loud.

I may have issues of my own now moving plants from an active substrate to an inert sub.


----------



## Greggz (May 19, 2008)

I've heard Ludwigia White is a tricky plant.

I would contact who ever you got it from and find out the parameters it was grown in. Guessing it's different than what your are providing, and am curious to see what it likes. 

In general, if all other plants are doing well, I wouldn't chase it too much. Most likely has different optimal parameters than the rest of your tank. 

So I'd make minor adjustments at best. Don't jeopardize the rest of the tank for one plant. There will be something else that loves the soup you are serving.


----------



## KZB (Jan 3, 2018)

Thanks @*Greggz*, this is actually my 2nd round with ludwigia white. Both times they came in emerse form. Both transitioned fine. First round I don't think i had enough light, it grew really leggy maybe and more than an 1" between leaves. But had the same lower algae problem. This round its growing much more compact. I am going to try spot treat using excel on 1 of the the 4 stems I have. Hope for the best, and the plant survives. I know that's only temporary. Btw I think my Swordtails are eating my ludwigia white.

So I pulled the ludwigia white, and them in an area less shaded. Let's see if that helps


----------



## AguaScape (Oct 28, 2018)

Apologies for hi-jacking your thread @KZB. I was about to post a Plant ID thread and saw this one already discussing the same plant. I think I have Ludwiga "white" in my tank but, I am not quite sure. It started out green, but it has really started to show white under higher light. Can someone confirm or deny? If it is, It definitely likes direct light.


----------



## KZB (Jan 3, 2018)

Hello @AguaScape, I dont think that's Ludwigia white. It's a Beautiful plant though. I am curious to know it is too.


----------



## Wobblebonk (Feb 13, 2018)

That looks like limnophila aromatica to me... there's no uhhh serrated edge to the leaves on submerged ludwigia white.


----------



## AguaScape (Oct 28, 2018)

KZB said:


> Hello @AguaScape, I dont think that's Ludwigia white. It's a Beautiful plant though. I am curious to know it is too.





Wobblebonk said:


> That looks like limnophila aromatica to me... there's no uhhh serrated edge to the leaves on submerged ludwigia white.


Thanks guys. @Wobblebonk I think you are correct about it being Limnophila aromatica. I remember getting some at the Sacramento plant exchange. It really does seem to lighten up under higher light though. I have some in more shaded areas of the tank and it does not seem as happy. Hoping it will get some reds and oranges when it gets closer to the light. I do want to try out Ludwigia white though. Just need to clear out a space for it first.


----------



## SingAlongWithTsing (Jun 11, 2015)

Maryland Guppy said:


> Just thinking out loud.
> 
> I may have issues of my own now moving plants from an active substrate to an inert sub.


Ludwigia White can definitely grow in inert substrate. 

Pic from Marian Sterian's tank, but he has soft water so it isn't really a fair comparison between KZB and him.


----------

